# Recommend me a phone



## IrishGunner (3 Jan 2008)

Hey

In the market for a new phone and looking for recommendations. I am looking for one with music storage capabilities, good camera and a radio

Was looking at Nokia N 70 or N73 but Sony phones look good also. On the Vodafone network so have to check their website

Anyone got any recommendations ?


----------



## landlord (3 Jan 2008)

In my humble opinion, by far the best phone out is the sony Ericsson K850i, with a 5 mp camera, zenon flash and I have a 4 GB card with it.  I have had it a few months and would totally recommend it.  It has just been released in Ireland.


----------



## aircobra19 (3 Jan 2008)

That looks good but it gets a mixed review here.


----------



## CCOVICH (3 Jan 2008)

I have just got a SE V640i.  2 MP Camera, up to 4GB SD card, very media friendly (keys etc.). Great sound even without headphones. Around €99 on Vodafone.  However, battery life seems poor so far and I rarely use if for music etc.

K850i looks good, but expensive.


----------



## leex (3 Jan 2008)

Sony Ericsson do make good phones at this stage and are up there with Nokia. My wife had a K750i for 15 months until she upgraded recently. Battery etc was on par with similar Nokias. She has a W580i now and I think the specced battery life is worse than the K750i


----------



## tosullivan (3 Jan 2008)

a lot of the newer better phones don't seem to be coming with radios which is a shame.  I recently upgraded to a Nokia E65 and find it great.  It can take a 2GB micro SD card which wasn't included which was the only downside, but the phone itself is fantastic.


----------



## CCOVICH (3 Jan 2008)

The Nokia 'E' range is aimed at the business segment, so the lack of radio isn't really surprising.  I have a Nokia E50 for work and it has a lot of very useful features (spreadsheet and presentation viewing applications for instance), but no radio, and my version doesn't have a camera.


----------



## tosullivan (3 Jan 2008)

CCOVICH said:


> The Nokia 'E' range is aimed at the business segment, so the lack of radio isn't really surprising. I have a Nokia E50 for work and it has a lot of very useful features (spreadsheet and presentation viewing applications for instance), but no radio, and my version doesn't have a camera.


The cam on the E65 is excellent.  It has all the spreadsheet and office stuff, also has an adobe reader and real player


----------



## aircobra19 (3 Jan 2008)

leex said:


> Sony Ericsson do make good phones at this stage and are up there with Nokia. My wife had a K750i for 15 months until she upgraded recently. Battery etc was on par with similar Nokias. She has a W580i now and I think the specced battery life is worse than the K750i



I thought the battery on the k750i was excellent. You need to check the battery life on phones in the specs as they don't all have good battery life even the newer ones. The w810i is very good too.


----------



## IrishGunner (14 Jan 2008)

What about the Sony  k800i anyone got one of these looks ok and a good camera 3.2mega pixel

Have either decided to get this or the Nokia N73 but there is a bit of a price difference


----------



## Guest125 (14 Jan 2008)

I got a k800i for my 13 year old daughter for xmas,she loves it.Get a bigger memory card though!


----------



## IrishGunner (15 Jan 2008)

Narrowing this down still

Nokia 6500 slider -- good phone but seems not to be available with vodafone even though its in their brochure anyone know ?

Nokia 6288 Again good looking phone but read the camera shots are awful
anyone got any reviews ?

N70 / N73 -- Bit of a price difference between the 2 and the only difference seems to be the increase in pixels in the Camera

Sony K800i Good camera and radio does it have memory card

Leaning more to N70 but its bulky and seemingly hard to use keys to text

Want one also with memory card and then buy a larger mb on ebay or somewere

Reading the reviews on gsmarena.com but looking for any views on the above

Cheers


----------



## aircobra19 (15 Jan 2008)

I thought all Nokia were easy to text on?


----------



## Statler (16 Jan 2008)

Have been using an N70 for the best part of 2 years now, with no major issues. I haven't found a problem with texting, but tend not to send very long or numerous texts. It has also proved reasonably sturdy surviving some fairly harsh treatment - obvious from the exterior but still working fine. 
On the downside I have a 1GB memory card in it and use it as an MP3 player occasionally but found the process of transferring music a bit of a pain. Gave up trying to get the cable connection to work and just used bluetooth (which can be slow depending on how much you want to transfer). Radio reception does not seem to be as good as on some older Nokia's I've had, it is quite bulky (more so than the N73 which I think is intended to replace it?) and getting through menus/ starting some functions/ using the camera can be slow and it does freeze very occasionally - nothing that turning it off and on again has failed to fix.


----------



## IrishGunner (16 Jan 2008)

Looked at the N70 and the keys are close together so thats why was querying re texting or maybe just get smaller fingers

Is the camera any good ?

Would get a bigger memory card as would like more capacity

Yeah it does look bulky like a brick thats whats turning me off still have to check out the others

Thanks


----------



## Statler (16 Jan 2008)

Suppose my fingers would be about "medium" and I've managed with texting ok.

Camera is fine for what it is. The pictures are fine for viewing on the phone, but printing them much larger is probably a waste of time. It can take a while to actually take a picture, which means both you and the subject staying still. The flash can be quite handy.

Just taken a look through the pictures I have on the phone and to be honest most of them are of stuff in shops we wanted to try to visualise when we got home or friends doing something on a night out that they would later try to deny, the latter grouping are blurred due to movement in about a third of cases.


----------



## aircobra19 (16 Jan 2008)

I have a Sony W810i. Which is an older model now but I think its fantastic for the price. Battery lasts me about a week, but I don't make many calls. Maybe  under 10 a day. Sound on Radio and MP3 is good though I use my own earphones. Using MP3 or Bluetooth is hard on battery life though. I use a USB2 card reader to transfer music/photos as it much faster than using Bluetooth, or the supplied cables. The memory card is easily accessed. I've a 1GB but I think you can use up to a 4GB card. Camera on it is decent in good light. No flash and only a 2MB but with autofocus so they are decent. They print at 6x4 well enough IMO. Video isn't that great, but usuable. I use the camera a good bit. Macro mode is good for taking a photo of an ad or a number or business card when you've no pen handy.

Drawback is that it doesn't use a standard USB cable. Texting is ok, but the predictive text isn't as good as on Nokia's. I text a bit, but if I was a heavy texter it would annoy me. My next phone I'd like to have a camera with flash. WiFi so I can use Skype at home though it. BTW. On flickR you can browse the photos by camera. So you can see which camera, or mobile phone you like the photos of.


----------



## IrishGunner (16 Jan 2008)

Checked out the Sony K800i and it looks like a great phone. Only problem is as a Nokia man have to get use to the text should be no problem. Also would get an upgrade in the memory card. 

Was looking at the K850i but this is not available on the vodafone network yet, this has a 5 mega pixel camera. Knowing my look they will bring it out next week and the price of the K800i will go down

The fore runners seem to be the K800i and the Nokia N73. They both seem to have the same features and the same bulkyness about them. Bit of a price diff about €80 extra for the N73 and this is whats leaning me towards the K800i

Is the sound good on the K800i for listening to music ?

Any bad points about it ?


----------



## MrMan (16 Jan 2008)

was also looking to change my phone, and looking at a car kit, has anyone used those 'parrot' kits they work off blue tooth costs around 270 to buy and install. I would imagine this drains the battery quite a bit so which phone out there at the moment would be best when battery life is the most important feature?


----------



## IrishGunner (17 Jan 2008)

Looking at the [broken link removed] on the 3 network and looks good. States on website this is skype compatible but according to their sales rep in Grafton street is not, have to query this

What are the skype phones like ?

Anyone on the 3 network what are they like some mixed reviews over on boards. 

Currently on the vodafone network & have about €15 credit so will I loose this when I switch over?

Also how can I find out if this phone can be unblocked did a google but found nothing solid


----------



## aircobra19 (17 Jan 2008)

Theres lots of info over on Boards.ie about 3 phones, etc. I don't think you can transfer credit and I wouldn't believe the sales people. Check everything they say.


----------



## IrishGunner (17 Jan 2008)

Re the Nokia 6500 on  3 network

Rang up the customer service of 3 and was told that 6500 is compatible with Skype

Went into their shop and sales rep said it was not based on views from his customers

Went into the carphone warehouse and was told 3 reps know nothing and it is compatible

Went into phone shop on Camden Street to see if I can get this phone unblocked and they said no

2mb card with them is €40 and with the carphone warehouse its €40

That is how I spent my lunch break

Also anyone know if you can transfer credit on a ready to go phone to another, doubt it

I have about €17 left on it and if I transfer to 3 I will loose it. Otherwise its calling everyone I know


----------



## demoivre (17 Jan 2008)

IrishGunner said:


> I have about €17 left on it and if I transfer to 3 I will loose it. Otherwise its calling everyone I know



Have you a relative/ friend with Vodafone(Prepay) who will buy the credit from you? You can then use the "IOU Buddy" feature in My Vodafone to transfer the credit to them.


----------



## IrishGunner (17 Jan 2008)

demoivre said:


> Have you a relative/ friend with Vodafone(Prepay) who will buy the credit from you? You can then use the "IOU Buddy" feature in My Vodafone to transfer the credit to them.



Yeah managed to do that and transfered balance over to my missus well chuffed 

Thanks for that 

Now of to get new phone


----------

